# What is this frog?



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Found this in the random photos. actually seen it a few times now but still have no clue what it is

Can anyone tell me what these are?

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/gallery/data/1843/DSCN0581.JPG

Thanx,



Todd


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

i think those are called amazon milk frogs. some people on here have them so others will know more about them then i do...


----------



## spottedcircus (Sep 17, 2009)

i bet its a milk frog


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

Im pretty sure its an amazon milk frog =P


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

It definitly shares similarities but they definitely have differences that Ive never seen in the Amazon Milk frogs typically for sale.

Thanx,


Todd


----------



## tachikoma (Apr 16, 2009)

They are probably just very young ones that haven't fully colored up yet.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

That would make sense. maybe they have broken into their pattern yet?


----------



## nhaislip (Mar 28, 2010)

We have these here at the Fort Worth Zoo and these look like metamorphs of milky frogs (Phrynohyas or Trachycephalus resinifictrix) to me.


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

Actually the color and markings on a milk frog are more distinct and brighter on juveniles. They fade and blur somewhat on adults.

Deb


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

They Are Milk Frogs that have just lost the tail. That is how they look after tadpole stage. I used to breed them, Bill


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanx Bill!


Do these guys have the same care as darts?


Todd


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

Kinda of a late reply. 

They have care more along the lines of red eyes.


----------



## leuc11 (Nov 1, 2010)

Dartfrogfreak said:


> Found this in the random photos. actually seen it a few times now but still have no clue what it is
> 
> Can anyone tell me what these are?
> 
> ...


amazonian milk frog


----------



## bricespice (Jan 4, 2010)

yep. consensus is reached, Amazon Milk Frog. _Trachycephalus resinifictrix_


----------

